# Review: Sigma 24mm f/1.4 DG Art by DXOMark



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 14, 2015)

```
<p>DXOMark has completed their review of the Sigma 24mm f/1.4 DG Art lens. According to DXO, the Sigma holds up very well against the Canon EF 24mm f/1.4L II, one of my favourite lenses in the Canon lineup.</p>
<p>From DXOMark</p>
<blockquote><p>Although at first sight the Sigma’s overall DxOMark score might not look as convincing as the two previous Art models from the maker, it is important to look deeper than the numbers suggest, especially at shorter focal lengths. The Sigma 24mm f1.4 DG HSMis the finest 24mm we’ve seen, although against the Canon 24mm f1.4L II USM, it’s a close-run thing. That model has slightly higher peak sharpness centrally at f4-5.6, but the Sigma has more uniform performance overall, including superior control of CA and distortion.</p></blockquote>
<p> </p>
<div id="attachment_19745" style="width: 585px" class="wp-caption aligncenter"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/sigma24mmcompare.jpg"><img class="size-medium wp-image-19745" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/sigma24mmcompare-575x471.jpg" alt="Comparison: SIgma 24mm f/1.4 DG Art - Canon EF 24mm f/1.4L II - Samyang 24mm f/1.4 ED - Click for Larger" width="575" height="471" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">Comparison: SIgma 24mm f/1.4 DG Art – Canon EF 24mm f/1.4L II – Samyang 24mm f/1.4 ED – Click for Larger</p></div>
<p><a href="http://www.dxomark.com/Reviews/Sigma-24mm-F1.4-DG-HSM-A-Canon-EF-review-Better-by-design" target="_blank">

Read the full review at DXOMark</a> | Sigma 24mm f/1.4 Art $849: <a href="http://adorama.evyy.net/c/60085/51926/1036?u=http://www.adorama.com/SG2414CA.html%20" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1120085-REG/sigma_24mm_f_1_4_dg_hsm.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a></p>
```


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Apr 14, 2015)

Ok, two things stick out here to me. The DXO scores of 31 for all three lens is a bit of a joke. The Canon is the clear over all winner and the Samyangthing comes in a clear bottom...there's a large disparity between every spec from these two lenses alone and yet they all receive the same DXO labs score. 

If the Sigma 24mm f1.4 is the finest 24mm they have ever tested, have they never tried the Canon TS-e 24mm L? It's easily the finest 24mm I've ever used and yet I own a stellar copy of the ef 24mm f1.4 II L as well. 

It's the usual dxo bull which again re-affirms my opinion of their pointless testing.


----------



## riker (Apr 14, 2015)

My opinion is that MP is probably the most important value of all and 17 vs 19 is a definite difference.
I really don't care about distortion, vignetting and CA. We can correct those with one click, enabling lens profile correction and that's it. Not mentioning that the amount of distortion and vignetting these lenses do, is mostly not even noticable...and people very often put extra vignetting on their images.
So the resolution of the lens should have way the biggest weight in the overall score.

GMCPhotographics: yeah, their opinions or reviews mostly suck, just don't care about it. The tests they do and the numbers they provide are good and important.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Apr 14, 2015)

I like the t stop measurement and that's about it....


----------



## grainier (Apr 14, 2015)

DxO. Your premier source of fair and balanced equipment reviews.


----------



## TeT (Apr 14, 2015)

Its not as good per measurements, so they now say that the measurements don't really tell the whole story.

me and my 6 year old daughter have a game we play called "lets make stuff up".

Sounds familiar....


----------



## meywd (Apr 14, 2015)

GMCPhotographics said:


> Ok, two things stick out here to me. The DXO scores of 31 for all three lens is a bit of a joke. The Canon is the clear over all winner and the Samyangthing comes in a clear bottom...there's a large disparity between every spec from these two lenses alone and yet they all receive the same DXO labs score.
> 
> If the Sigma 24mm f1.4 is the finest 24mm they have ever tested, have they never tried the Canon TS-e 24mm L? It's easily the finest 24mm I've ever used and yet I own a stellar copy of the ef 24mm f1.4 II L as well.
> 
> It's the usual dxo bull which again re-affirms my opinion of their pointless testing.



Although i agree with most of what you said, still looking at the sharpness score and ignoring the detailed measurements is like agreeing with how they score, as dilbert pointed out the sigma is better in sharpness overall(per DXO's review).


----------



## Khufu (Apr 18, 2015)

...and to throw in a couple of creative/real-world shooters' pennies:

There's no "MACRO" designation on this new Sigma. The older 24mm f/1.8 MACRO is a favourite of mine - I've lots of great photos of birds, mammals, kids etc that I'm not sure I'd have gotten with either of these lenses!

PS. for anyone not obsessing over charts and datawafflings I highly recommend the old Sigma 24mm f/1.8 MACRO!


----------

